

Ask HN: HN completely empty - baldajan

Not sure what happened, but logged in, I can&#x27;t see any post, setting, etc. on HN. I can only submit... I know HN takes the rule of hellbanning for blocked users, but:<p>(1) I don&#x27;t believe I did anything to deserve hellbanning&#x2F;blocked (at least I hope not)<p>(2) Hellbanning means I shouldn&#x27;t see a difference. But the difference between a normal HN page and one with just the orange toolbar is glaring<p>I&#x27;ve already emailed info@yc but was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this issue.<p>ps. this issue is non-existent when I&#x27;m not logged in or on a different account.
======
gamegoblin
I can see this post, so presumably you aren't hellbanned. There is probably
some sort of bug...

------
hobs
You dont have a [dead] so you are not.

------
baldajan
everything is back to normal now :)

